# An afternoon with Alan Lacer



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 31, 2012)

Learning the finer points of the scew with Alan Lacer!Na na na na naah nah.:rofl2:
[attachment=3632]
Had a great time with Alan at our local woodturners demo.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

Lucky dog! I owe any skew ability I have to watching Alan's DVDs. He also sells the nicest skew I've ever had my hands on.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome!

"Touched by an angle..."
I'm still scared of that tool!:scare:

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy crap! is that a skew or a shovel, I like big tools but woah that's a biggun. All kidding aside it is a treat to meat some of the masters and spend a little time with them. I always wished I could have met sam maloof, I kinda feel like I have met him through his books.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 1, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Holy crap! is that a skew or a shovel, I like big tools but woah that's a biggun. All kidding aside it is a treat to meat some of the masters and spend a little time with them. I always wished I could have met sam maloof, I kinda feel like I have met him through his books.



Its a skew on steroids!:scare:
He has all these large tools made out of wood so its easier for him to demonstrate to large groups.
[attachment=3661]
It was great to meet him and find out how down to earth he was. It was a very informative day. We learned skew technique, how to make our own hook tool and how to make friction fit boxes.
It was a lot for a 8 hour demo and well worth it!:dance:
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

Good for you. That's awesome. I would love to do something like that one day.


----------

